# Funny Ambulance video



## imurphy (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks to be from one of those hidden camera shows, but funny all the same!

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZN7KhqT7uA&feature=related


----------



## medic_chick87 (Oct 13, 2008)

I love these.

This one's even better...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sao-uEKgJ6Q


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 13, 2008)

Funny videos.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL!!!!  Thanks folks I needed that!!


----------



## GregEMT19 (Oct 14, 2008)

haha, there is another pretty funny one under the related videos of some drunk guy runs face first into the back of a rig.


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 14, 2008)

GregEMT19 said:


> haha, there is another pretty funny one under the related videos of some drunk guy runs face first into the back of a rig.



http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=sLjfb79E77Q
Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## mikie (Oct 14, 2008)

some great videos!

in the first one (OP post), at least C-Spine was somewhat maintained!


----------



## GregEMT19 (Oct 15, 2008)

haha, yeah. that gets me every time.


----------



## LaurenAlyssa90 (Nov 12, 2008)

*i just love this one. drunk people are the greatest.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ3KQwT5ORs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wbroemts (Dec 13, 2008)

now thats funny:0)


----------



## FF894 (Dec 13, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=sLjfb79E77Q
> Is this what you are talking about?



Thats the one I was going to post.  Whats with the cop just letting him go? :unsure:


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha, good laugh.

Edit: Didn't realize the date on the thread, my bad.


----------



## exodus (Dec 18, 2008)

HotelCo said:


> Haha, good laugh.
> 
> Edit: Didn't realize the date on the thread, my bad.



It's only 5 days old   In my opinion, anything in the first page or two is fair game!


----------

